# meeting



## catfish (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking forward to the potluck for the MMS on 10-22-2012


----------



## [email protected]_com (Oct 18, 2012)

Well how was the MMS Potluck?


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2012)

Good and gives you a idea how many mushrooms can be cookedand used


----------

